# Optimierung Klassendiagramm



## AMD (25. Juni 2013)

hey >_<

Es geht um ein Klassendiagramm, was ich nicht wirklich als optimal einschätze:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es handelt sich dabei um einen Kickertisch.
Man sucht sich eine Mannschaft aus, den Spielmodus (Zeitspiel, Punktspiel) und startet das Spiel.
Dinge wie Spielstand und der Mannschaftsname sollen ausgegeben werden.

Ich persönlich würde bei so einem geringen Umfang nur eine Klasse nehmen, da es einfach mal nicht viel Code ist aber dann will man mir wohl weismachen, ich hätte eine Gottklasse und so weiter und so fort -.-

Wie würdet ihr dieses Klassendiagramm optimieren? Hilfe wäre sehr nett. Zumindest weniger Klassen wären eine feine Sache.


----------



## Evandar (25. Juni 2013)

Also die Vererbung von Spielstand zu Spielmodus finde ich etwas fragwürdig, da ich dadrin einfach keinen logischen Sinn sehen kann. Wenn ist der Spielstand doch ehr eine Eigenschaft vom Modus.


----------



## AMD (25. Juni 2013)

Das ist durchaus etwas fragwürdig.
Also Spielstand weg und mit bei Spielmodus rein nur ich versteh auch den Sinn nicht dahinter...

Man kann ja gut sehen, dass in den Klassen nicht wirklich viel drin ist und die ganze Definition der Klassen ist ja schon fast mehr Code als der entscheidene Teil an sich...
Also dieses Klassenkonzept ist manchmal echt fürn *****


----------



## fadade (25. Juni 2013)

Also ein bisschen Vererbung ist fast immer sinnvoll, da meiner Erfahrung nach die Fehleranfälligkeit sinkt und der Entwurf viel einfacher ist.
Ohne jetzt die konkrete Aufgabe/das Ziel zu kennen würde ich die Mannschaften-Klasse komplett weglassen, sowie den Spielstand (beides eben in Spielmodus, was ich einfach als Spiel-Basis-Klasse angegeben hätte).
Die direkte Vererbungsbeziehung von Spiel(modus) zu Zeitspiel könnte man sicherlich auch so realisieren:

Spiel (Basis) <------------------ Display
  ^
Punktspiel
  ^
Zeitspiel

Denn auch bei einem Zeitspiel spielen die Punkte ja eine Rolle und könnten je nach Verständnis zwingend erforderlich sein und von der vererbenden Klasse geliefert werden, da ein *Punkt*spiel ja sowieso vorhanden ist.

PS: Eine Spielstand-Klasse könnte für eine grafische Auswertung hinterher allerdings ganz sinnvoll sein


----------



## Evandar (25. Juni 2013)

Naja, das mit den Spielergebnis ist echt so eine Sache 

Aber du hast schon recht, etwas sehr knapp um da Sinnvoll drüber zu reden.


----------

